# Solved: Cannot Find Defalt gateway!



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello, I have a Server System operating Windows 2003 Server edition and I am having a very similar problem to this post:

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/577298-internet-not-working-default-gateway.html

Only problem is the suggested solution that worked on the post of reseting winsock and reseting the TCP/IP stack didn't work .

Here is the output of "ipconfig /all":
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ("prefer you not to know this")
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : BCM5703 Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-20-CF-F5-9B

PPP adapter RAS Server (Dial In) Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-41-8C-97-F9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
*Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : *
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 10 June 2010 16:46:20
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 11 June 2010 16:46:20

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

(I use a wireless network adapter to connect to my hub)

Also when I try repairing the wireless network connection it says "following action could not be compleated:
Clearing the ARP cache".

Also this may be relevent but this problem occured imedietly after i attempted to connect to the server via my i.p's domain name.

Any help would be greatly apreciated.

Doctorzeus


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

SOLVED IT! Eset Smart Security was not letting me ressolve the defalt gateway!


----------

